# My “what I had laying around the house” fog chiller



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

A few more pics


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Great setup and that cooler is a fantastic free score (I don't think I've seen one with walls that thick before) and the fog is hugging the ground perfectly! 

Now all you need is for NO WIND the nights you plan on using it.


----------

